
A University Can Sell Its Soul - padraic7a
https://www.hastac.org/blogs/cathy-davidson/2019/04/28/how-university-can-sell-its-soul-hastacs-stanford-origins-and
======
PaulHoule
I can just say we are lucky that arXiv did not get sold off to a commercial
journal publisher.

------
padraic7a
Full title is "How a University Can Sell Its Soul: HASTAC's Stanford Origins
and the University's Current Decision on Stanford University Press" but I had
problems submitting with that.

